# Mind works faster than my mouth



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Don't know if it's a disorder but that's how I am which sucks most times. I did have a manager who saw that quality in me which was awesome but generally it makes life difficult. Typically then I can't express anything I feel as well as others because I have to generally slow down to talk which isn't in sync with how my head works. Even saying what I'm writing now out loud to someone would be very difficult. Don't really know if I making sense, can anyone else relate?


----------



## alkeith (Aug 14, 2013)

Racing thoughts, which come from anxiety.


----------



## Jacquelynn (Aug 14, 2013)

I completely relate. Half the time, I do not even finish my sentence before I start my next. UGH.


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

That's better than diarrhoea of the mouth and constipation of the brain.


----------



## OakMan (Nov 14, 2012)

My thinking and my speech are in two different ways, so to speak. I always think better when I alone that when I am in front of other people.


----------



## SapphireMeadow (Feb 8, 2011)

I can totally relate to what your saying  Most peoples brains are faster than their mouths but in our case it's like faster to the point you notice. It feels like my brain is literally dragging when I talk or read... It's annoying.


----------



## ToucanSam (Mar 22, 2012)

yep, my mouth is my bottleneck.


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes definitely! This happens to me often

it's also a big problem for me when I'm speaking another language because my brain continues the conversation by constantly translating between english to spanish (spanglish) and then I end up stuttering because I can't find the right words (this might be something completely different)

However I do wish I spoke as well as my thoughts race. :/


----------



## lucy33 (Jul 15, 2013)

yeah I do it all the time then think


----------

